# Heli Rescue, 3 Adults + 15 yr old, aboard "Rojodan" cat, 98 miles off Hatteras



## Overdue (Jun 14, 2021)

Three adults and one teen rescued from disabled sailboat 98 miles off of Cape Hatteras | Island Free Press


The Coast Guard rescued three adults and a 15-year-old from a sinking sailing vessel Thursday approximately 98 miles from Cape Hatteras, North Carolina. The 41-foot sailboat Rojodan crew contacted Coast Guard Sector North Carolina at approximately 6 p.m. Wednesday, stating that they had lost the...




islandfreepress.org





It will be interesting to get the back story, sequence of events that obviously went sideways, plus departure location/date, destination, experience of skipper/crew.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

The mainsail looks neatly stowed. Jib 'looks' fine. 
Boat is not obviously low on its lines. 

Can I go recover that nice bit of boat? 

Mark


----------



## Wade (Feb 17, 2021)

I think that's a stock photo, as those don't look like 8foot waves with gusts of 40 knots. If that is their boat, yeah, they left a bit prematurely.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

The seagulls look happy.

Not a stock photo, you can see the data embedded. And the credit says “Image from USCG.”

I saw this a couple or says ago, made me wonder.

I doubt we will ever find out much more.


----------



## Overdue (Jun 14, 2021)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> The mainsail looks neatly stowed. Jib 'looks' fine.
> Boat is not obviously low on its lines.
> 
> Can I go recover that nice bit of boat?
> ...


It is waiting for you, not too far from where they left it. Maybe even a few sandwiches in the fridge.


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

Overdue said:


> It is waiting for you, not too far from where they left it. Maybe even a few sandwiches in the fridge.


I thought it was sinking...
My first thought was about "lost engines and jib" leaving the main intact. The amount of jib out looks about right IF the wind was really 40 kt.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

On the surface, this seems to be another case of frightened people using their "get off their boat free" card. Do not pass go and do not collect $200.00. The boat looks to be fairly close to bein g on her waterline, to me. Perhaps they thought they could make the voyage motor sailing all the way, but ran out of fuel.
What did they expect, sailing off this late in the season, calm seas and light airs? pshaw


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

I'd love to hear the whole story, but sadly I think it will be close to @capta's summation.


----------



## LaPoodella (Oct 5, 2018)

The USCG just yanks ppl from the boat. They aren’t out there to save vessels, just lives and mostly to interdict drugs and illegal immigration. I suspect they lost their engine and power and saw water coming in the bilge and feared their pumps wouldn’t be adequate or their pumps died with power and they might’ve been afraid they couldn’t keep up with the bilge water. I’ve been in situations when the worst that could happen started invading my brain and I had to shut it up. I really would like to hear more about the story. I feel bad for the boat owners. I wonder what the insurance claim is going to be like.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Given the right conditions the CG has been known to tow boats to a safe harbor or a handoff point to a commercial tow. These conditions were apparently not conducive to towing them in. If things have moderated, no doubt someone will retrieve her. Though the cost will likely be steep. Left to its own, it's a hazard to navigation.


----------



## OntarioTheLake (4 mo ago)

Seriously. Sorry mark, that’s another “go now” gone wrong. Big scary 8’ waves, terrifying gusts to 40 kts, batteries dead because stereo played too long, El maino no workee. 98 miles. I’d yank their drivers licenses.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

OntarioTheLake said:


> Seriously. Sorry mark, that’s another “go now” gone wrong. Big scary 8’ waves, terrifying gusts to 40 kts, batteries dead because stereo played too long, El maino no workee. 98 miles. I’d yank their drivers licenses.


😂😂😂 Love the loud music running the batteries down 🎶 

Mark


----------



## peikenberry (Apr 26, 2000)

I looked it up on the Coast Guard News Coast Guard rescues 4 from disabled sail boat - Coast Guard News. What is quoted in the first post is the Coast Guard press release. This is simply another case of people who aren't prepared (at least they had a SAT phone) and abandoning the boat. It's probably still drifting around out there perfectly fine. Maybe some water inside. Happens a lot. The boats are usually found later by some passing ship. The boat can take it, the people can't.


----------



## OntarioTheLake (4 mo ago)

I’m sure someone grabbed it by now. If I were close, I’d have grabbed a 20’ whaler and gone to get it.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Potential reasons are many.

Remember that guy who saw an opening in the sky, punched the Captain and jumped overboard? That Captain went through hell.

Suppose a crew member went psychotic? What are the Captains responsibilities?

Sure a wild ass theory, but only one of many possibilities. Someone had a potential heart attack? Suddenly realized they forgot their insulin? Third day of alcohol withdrawal? God only knows, because we sure don’t.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Some of the news accounts have the word "sinking" in their headline or lead paragraph, but not in the rest of the actual text, at least in the several I scrolled through, for example:









Three adults and one teen rescued from disabled sailboat 98 miles off of Cape Hatteras | Island Free Press


The Coast Guard rescued three adults and a 15-year-old from a sinking sailing vessel Thursday approximately 98 miles from Cape Hatteras, North Carolina. The 41-foot sailboat Rojodan crew contacted Coast Guard Sector North Carolina at approximately 6 p.m. Wednesday, stating that they had lost the...




islandfreepress.org





Do the news media play "copycat" with a headline? Perish the thought.

If the Coast Guard summary didn't list sinking as a rescue factor, I'll believe them, she looks like she's still on her lines. Exhaustion, stress, and "it's now or never" for the boat crew to accept that waiting rescue helio, may have been how it happened.

I recognize I/(we?) at warm dry desks or laptops in sunny weather, may sound smarmy about the level of risk and exhaustion that happens far offshore. We weren't there.

It's been only three days since. Give it a bit of time and better weather and let's see if a salvor or underwriter find and tow her in.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I would give them the benifit of the doubt and suggest there must have been a compelling reason, it's just we can't see it.

On a different matter (and I mean that) there is some really interesting psychology on hitting the Red Button when in difficulties but not in/yet in distress.
It "feels" like the correct thing to do at the time; the last resort; somehow rescue will be immediate and safe etc.

This smart-ass sayings like "only get into the life-raft when you have to step up" etc... But when we're actually in the situation staying with the sinking ship when even the rats have gone seems stupid.

We have to learn not to panic. It's not that easy.


Mark


----------



## OntarioTheLake (4 mo ago)

The way to learn not to panic is preparation and experience. Those lead to prioritization and problem solving. Go back to my example on bad things I’ve seen- why cant captain and mate recover, while a third party can get on the boat and stop the catastrophe?


----------



## sailpac (Jul 26, 2021)

Youtube said it was easy.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I would give them the benifit of the doubt and suggest there must have been a compelling reason, it's just we can't see it.
> 
> On a different matter (and I mean that) there is some really interesting psychology on hitting the Red Button when in difficulties but not in/yet in distress.
> It "feels" like the correct thing to do at the time; the last resort; somehow rescue will be immediate and safe etc.
> ...


In my mind, the expression "only get into the life-raft when you have to step up" means as long as you have access to items (canned food, fresh water, fishing gear, etc.) that is what one should be doing instead of deserting a boat full of very valuable, lifesaving things. Even if the very last trip into the boat means swimming to the life raft, in warmer water.
Way too many people panic and jump into the life raft without any thought of what will happen should help not arrive before the life raft's supplies are gone.
Personally, I always have 10, 1 gallon jugs full of water stowed so that I can get to them in an emergency.


----------



## Overdue (Jun 14, 2021)

Sailboat traveling from N.J. to Fla. with 2 aboard reported missing, Coast Guard says


The 'Atrevida II,' a 30-foot Catalina sailboat, was last seen 9 days ago when it left Oregon Inlet, North Carolina, the Coast Guard said.




www.nj.com


----------



## T/TDream (1 mo ago)

Pictures you saw were infrared shots at night.
I was aboard Rojodan, I took pictures of the nav station. The wind i saw was 52 mph and i know puffs were higher, waves had calmed to 8 feet by the time the helo got there. Each engine had shut down due to overheat/ too rough to look for why (engine access through tilt up transom, no go). One jib sheet frayed during a tack and frayed cover end fouled in rigging. Couldnt tack. Mainsail was brand new, reefing line pulled through so sail was stowed. On the third day at 1800 hrs we called the CG to advise of our situation and ask for a tow. Response was "cutter would take 12-24 hours to rendezvous". Instructed to persevere and try to get closer to shore for assistance. (110 miles out) "will talk in the AM" 2 out of 4 crew so sick they couldnt sit up. One boat handler (me) and one electronics handler were available. Adrenaline overload prevented sleep. Coming off the tops of waves so violently catamaran center section slamming hard (jarring rigging). Incredibly loud hull creaking. Without engines, battery power might last 18 more hours or less. Without batteries we would lose the SATphone. Broadside wave broke open 7 inch porthole. Got porthole closed but one of two latches off and 3 inch dia hole in plexiglass/ waves coming in. Fixed windows intact but big question mark since porthole looks much stronger and windows are bigger: 1' x2'. Sailing a cat in big wind and big waves best we could make was 60 degrees to wind. Couldnt tack; getting further from coast. Now autopilot goes out/ spins stop to stop. Lost its home due to confused seas. Would not be able to rescue an injured or overboard crew. no engines, no main, no auto pilot, broken hatches, fouled jib sheet, dark moonless night, waves braking over cabin, 52 mph wind, Called CG at 2130. Are you requesting a helicopter evacuation? Rojodan owner: "yes we are"
2 hours later (after many CG conversations via Satphone identifying next of kin, medical conditions etc.), Jayhawk above us. Very very loud and dark since using night vision. CG swimmer in the water. instruction from pilot: "crew will inflate life jacket and jump into the water and get instructions from the CG swimmer."
Any armchair warriors want to comment on how hard it is to say goodbye to your sailing dream and jump into a dark, angry North Atlantic Ocean (depth 13872 ft where we were) at 0100 hrs, in a gale, on December 1st, after 3 days of max adrenaline. When the swimmer got to me, i was looking at God. Up into the helo, Through the helicopter hatch; watched a lifetime sailing dream sailing away toward Nova Scotia; very cold and wet; an hour and 15 minutes flight time back to shore. Red Cross helping us get to a motel/dry clothes.
Entire crew home safe and sound, After 10 days alone, the boat has been recovered and returned to the owner. Cannot possibly express my admiration and humbleness i feel to the USCG. I have had time to reflect on the whole ordeal. Very proud of the way we processed the decision to punch out. Timing was spot on. We all made it without catastrophic consequences. Things didnt go our way but on the other hand they did since the big window in the side of the hull held up to the waves, and no one slid into the drink while feeding the seagulls.
Was i scared? Yes, to my core. Am i done sailing? Not in the least.
When it happens to you, I am praying someone answers the radio/satphone. The Coast Guard helicopter was a much better option than "stepping up into a dinghy" and praying they found us.
Iridium Go and the USCG saved our lives.
At one point during plan activation sessions someone from Rojodan asked the Coast Guard if they were going to be able to get us. Their response was "yes sir, it is what we are good at."
Believe it.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for that.

Unofficial USCG motto; You have to go out.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Link to story on the other missing boat.









Sailboat Traveling from New Jersey to Florida with 2 Men Onboard Is Missing, Says U.S. Coast Guard


Two men and a sailboat have gone missing while sailing along the United States' Atlantic Coast, according to the Coast Guard




people.com


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for that! Happy you all made it out in one piece! Glad that the boat was recovered! Have nothing but respect for the Coast Guard men and Women.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

NJ boat found, crew rescued.









Mariners sailing from NC to Florida found off Delaware Coast


https://www.witn.com/2022/12/13/coast-guard-searching-overdue-sailing-vessel-near-oregon-inlet/ I bet they don't want to talk about it, but I am very curious. Glad they are safe.




www.sailnet.com


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

@T/TDream 

Great. Thanks for your post. Yes, I clearly see why it was prudent to abandon. 

Glad you're not giving up sailing. 

At sea when one thing goes wrong it's fine... But then when a second thing goes wrong its difficult. 

Mark


----------



## Overdue (Jun 14, 2021)

T/T Dream, ditto on the "Thanks" for posting, we all learn. Your experience illustrates for us the added benefit of a Satphone over EPIRB; the ability to have ongoing dialogue with the CG during a situation that has the possibility to get better or worse. I think I would still have an EPIRB (and have for the coastal cruises I done).


----------



## Wade (Feb 17, 2021)

I also thank you for posting. I assume you have learned a lot and will be thinking about the ordeal for quite some time. I am wondering if you question sailing a catamaran in such conditions? I am inexperienced in the cat world, but there is no way I would want to be in a cat in those conditions. And those conditions aren't necessarily out of the ordinary around Hatteras, as far as I understand it.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Yes, many thanks for posting, a rational decision thoroughly explained well carried out. 

I'll add my "Bravo Zulu" to the Coast Guard, from the RCC Controllers to the helio crew and to the rescue swimmer.


----------



## aremmes (Jun 23, 2015)

A tanker ship found them dismasted en route to New York.

Tanker Rescues Missing Sailboat After Massive Three Day Search -- The Maritime Executive

Edit: Ah, there's another thread here: Mariners sailing from NC to Florida found off Delaware Coast - SailNet


----------

